# Ambassadeur Reel Collection



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

Here's most of them (the ones that I don't use or my parts reels). I need to start buying them again!


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

Pretty impressive collection specially they're all conventional.
I have a fishing buddy who happens to be an Abu guy as well. He has about 100+ Abu reels but most of them are low-profile.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Ambassadeurs*

Thanks. I still fish with them. They are good saltwater reels for terminal tackle fishing! I received a 6000 for a high school graduation gift. I still have it! I just can't remember where!!! My "collecting" started when I wanted to buy a new 6000 C3 and realized that they had just quit making it.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow! That's impressive. I've been looking for a 4500 or 4600 (can't remember which) but it has the push button release not the thumb style. Had one a long time ago and made the mistake of selling it. 

Solar Screens, exterior Roll Down Shades, Plantation Shutters
Patio Cover Construction & Screen Enclosures
call Mike 713-446-3249


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Correction*

6500 c3!


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice collection of Abu's!! I'm a big fan of Abu's too. But, LORD, if my wife seen that many reels in my collection I might have to sell a few for the divorce lawyer fee!!! Very nice collection and one worthy of some more pictures, close up pictures!!!:brew2:


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow very nice I thought I had a problem you made my day sir.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

I really like those 7000's, and any with a clickers
nice collection!


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

im in need of a part for a 4600, im looking for a clicker side plate to install on the 4600, if anyone knows where i can find one please let me know, thanks


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Side Plate*

Look on EBAY or try Dads Ol' Tackle in Conroe. Good luck.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Side Plate/Cover*

I can't remember if I've ever seen a 4000 series with a bait click. I'm not sure if a 5000 or 6000 side plate is the same size. If so, that would be the way to go.


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

i have a 5000 i had the clicker added to years ago, and got the 4600 for my other half, since its a smaller framed reel, and then she asked if we could make it a clicker reel , and i've been trying to find the side cover ever since. thanks for the info on where to try to find one..


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Beautiful collection. I am a big fan Of Abu's.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*ABU*

Thanks. They were the top of the line when I was growing up! Kind of like a a classic car!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I have an oddball Abu S-E-V-E-N(that's how it's written on the side plate)that Dipsey's son over-hauled for me,and it's so smooth and heavy duty,I'll be trying to but a few more.I think they're mostly sold over in the British Isles.Most I find on ebay are from Great Britan


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Seven*

I also have one. I think the guts are the same as the 7000 but the non-crank side cover is not flat but has indentions in it. They also made a FIVE that seems to be the same as the 5000. My guess is they made these reels to capture the market/sell to the fisherman that wanted to pay a little less than what they got for a 5000 or 7000 at the time. Funny thing is, other than their dull finish that made them look cheaper, they seem to be basically the same as their brothers! They also made a Striper reel that was the size of the 6000 with a huge star drag and crank handle. Another collector reel with the FIVE and SEVEN!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

RKJ said:


> Beautiful collection. I am a big fan Of Abu's.


X-2 I Jealous


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

4500 had the button 4600 thumb bar.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Synchro-Drag will always be tops in my book, Abus for bait and spincast, Mitchell for spinning!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Mitchell*

I do have a Mitchell 300 somewhere! I also have a few DAM Quick reels. It is fun fishing with old classic stuff! I wonder how we caught any fish in the old days!!! LMVFAO!!!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Very impressive!
Jealous myself


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Collectibles*

My Ex says that I am a junk collector and compares me to Fred Sanford! I do collect everything but some of it is not junk! I have to be careful telling her what it is worth now or she may want her half in the divorce settlement re-assessed!!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

How many of those are NOT made in Sweden?


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Ambassadeur*

They are ALL made in Sweden. I looked at one late model one several years ago that was made in China. It looked really cheaply made. I would not invest my money in a new one (although I have a new Morrum in the box from the late 90s/early 2000s). Funny thing is I was looking at them again yesterday and I found 30-40 more reels with about 20 more Ambassadeurs! I even found Shimanos (a new Curado 200BSF with papers), a Shakespeare President, 2 Dam Quicks and a hand full of older reels. I also found one old 4 screw 5000 and realized that it was/is the only Abu that I cannot fix! It has a bull/pinion gear mesh problem that causes the crank to lock up. Maybe if I work on it long enough the "light will come on" and I'll figure out what's wrong with it!!! My young son is going to inherit a lot of reels!!!


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> Wow! That's impressive. I've been looking for a 4500 or 4600 (can't remember which) but it has the push button release not the thumb style. Had one a long time ago and made the mistake of selling it.
> 
> Solar Screens, exterior Roll Down Shades, Plantation Shutters
> Patio Cover Construction & Screen Enclosures
> call Mike 713-446-3249


I have a 4500 and was fishing with it and a young guy told me I should not be fishing with it since it was an antique. LOL!

Joe


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*It's the Challenge!*

Fishing with an antique rod and reel adds to the challenge of landing a nice fish. Like fly fishing and hunting with a bow or black powder rifle. The biggest difference IMHO is that the old baitcast and spinning rods were way too heavy! They were made just to winch fish in and not play and finesse them in and enjoy the fight. I guess in the past most fisherman fished for food for sustenance and not for the sport. Catch and release back then was when you missed netting them and they got away or they slipped out of your hands and landed back in the water!!! I still fish with some of mine but they are the well worn, uglier ones. Ambassadeurs are still excellent reels for fishing with terminal tackle on bottom for any bottom feeders! I will still on occasion catch a keeper spec or flounder on one. They will also land any red or drum that you hook if you know what you're doing! I've used 7000s to catch king and snapper offshore even after the charter boat captain swore that a big smoker would strip it. Never happened!!!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Ambassadeur 4500*

I'm surprised and impressed that the youngster even knew what it was and its value! When my kids were young they saw my old K&E sliderule that I had used in college. I told them it was a device that was used in the past to measure your foot/shoe size. They believed me!!!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Found a Few More*

Here are the before and after pictures of a few more reels. They were used but did clean up nice! Pretty much original and only a few missing parts.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a conversion kit for 7000 to convert to topless frame and no level wind and i can add magnetic cast control. This is a new custom frame not a bar and screws, no drilling or mods. need to be made. You abu will cast like never before. $49


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*7000*

I only have one on a rod now. My surf fishing days are about over. Where was that conversion kit back then when I was casting them from the beach? I'll let my son know since he still uses one every now and then. Thanks.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Allan said:


> I have a conversion kit for 7000 to convert to topless frame and no level wind and i can add magnetic cast control. This is a new custom frame not a bar and screws, no drilling or mods. need to be made. You abu will cast like never before. $49


It would be nice to add it for using. But for collecting, everything needs to be original.
I barely use 5% of what (Shimano reels) I have :dance:


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

That's a sweet collection! I love ABUs as well. My very first reel was an old 5000 that my dad won in the early 80s in a Bass Tournament on Conroe.

Did ABU discontinue the the Big Game 9000/10000 reels? I can't find them on the website anymore.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Abu*

I'm not sure as I don't keep up with the newer reels. I think if they are recently discontinued you can still find one new, unused and in the box for sale probably on E Bay. I recently fixed the clicker on an older 6500C. I also opened up a newer 6500S Abu (Swedish design, made in China?) because once the spool release was pushed it would not return with the cranking of the handle. I was not impressed, too many small moving parts and a lot of plastic. I did get the release to free up though. After the last 7 reels I have not added any more. I did fish with two 6500s on Mothers' Day but the fish weren't cooperating! Good luck!


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a newer 6500 C4 and it's not near as sturdy as my 15 year old 5500. Same thing I noticed was the amount of plastic used in them as compared to the old reels. Yeah.. I was thrown off by the Swedish made reels in China thing too.


----------

